# Unable to download FixPolicies.exe by Bill Castner



## garywestermann (Nov 3, 2012)

I have the problem with changed file permission for mspaint.exe.
Spontaeously occurred. I can open it "run as administrator" Right click option to open non-bmp files, like .jpg in mspaint non functional.
I have changed file permissions to full control without improvement.
OS - Win 7 32bit.
Win98SE/XP had options to uninstall and reinstall mspaint from the OS disc. This would most likely have solved the issue.
I tried to download FixPolicies.exe by Bill Castner - not able to get it.
Regards
Gary


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Did the download just fail or were you unable to get to a download site?

I have just tried this link and the download worked fine

http://downloads.malwareremoval.com/BillCastner/FixPolicies.exe

Let me know if that works for you.


----------

